# Name this mixed breed!



## zalherwitz (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi Friends,

My wife and I recently rescued a doggy, and we believe we have homed-in on its mix: papillon and miniature pinscher. Here are a couple photos:



















The guess on the mix seems right, no? So here is our question: what fun mixed breed names do we have for a papillon-miniature pinscher? Googling did not give us any options!

Thanks!

--Christian


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

I think Min Pin x Papillon is a good guess. Something about the face seems a little Chihuahua-y to me, too. You can call him whatever you want, of course, but there's no real way to know that's what he is. If you're really interested, you could look into a DNA test like WIsdom Panel or other brands.

The only mash up of that name I can think of currently would be a Min Pinillon (pin-ee-yon). 

Super cute little guy! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Min Pin and Chihuahua is what I would guess upon seeing him at first. Papillon x Min Pin could be it, too. Whatever he is, he's cute!


----------



## zalherwitz (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you, sidneynicole and Lillith! I think the papillon has got to be in there, because of her ears and her tail.


----------



## NadiaK (Feb 8, 2017)

She is so cute. I love that caramel coloring on her.


----------

